# Problèmes de condensateurs sur iMac G5



## garfield (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Apple a publié dernièrement la liste des iMac qui sont touchés par les problèmes de condensateurs défectueux, malheureusement le mien 17 pouces en fait partie et j'ai contrôlé, j'ai 1 condensateur qui est gonflé, voir la photo jointe.

Ma question est est ce que je devrais contacter apple pour qu'ils me changent cette carte mère défectueuse ou pensez vous que pour 1 condensateur défectueux cela n'en vaut pas la peine?

Une chose cependant mon iMac va très bien, pas de problème d'image ni aucun des symptomes connus pour ce problème.

J'ai une deuxième question, si apple me prend mon iMac en SAV est ce que ça serait possible en mettant une différence qu'ils me livrent l'iMac 20 pouces ou est ce que je rêve debout?  

Merci de me conseiller!


----------



## ChouShine (5 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Apple a publié dernièrement la liste des iMac qui sont touchés par les problèmes de condensateurs défectueux, malheureusement le mien 17 pouces en fait partie et j'ai contrôlé, j'ai 1 condensateur qui est gonflé, voir la photo jointe.
> 
> ...




C'est pas de bol et je compatis, ce n'est jamais agréable de donner une machine au SAV mais je me demande si tu n'énonce pas toi même la réponse possible d'Apple dans ta très clairvoyante signature  

_"Entre Ce que je pense, Ce que je veux dire, Ce que je crois dire, Ce que je dis, Ce que vous avez envie d'entendre, Ce que vous entendez, Ce que vous comprenez... il y a dix possibilités qu'on ait des difficultés à communiquer. 
Mais essayons quand même..."_


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Ce problème des condensateurs a déjà été évoqué dans plusieurs discussions, tu devrais faire une petite recherche afin de lire l'avis des personnes qui ont eu le même problème que toi et éviter les redites. 

Un conseil : fait changer rapidement la Carte mère : un seul condo defectueux et tôt ou tard tu aura des problèmes...
Si tu as un revendeur contacte le, sinon apporte ton ordi dans un SAV pour un changement de carte mère.


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Apple a publié dernièrement la liste des iMac qui sont touchés par les problèmes de condensateurs défectueux, malheureusement le mien 17 pouces en fait partie et j'ai contrôlé, j'ai 1 condensateur qui est gonflé, voir la photo jointe.
> 
> ...



Salut.


Tiens un peu de lecture.

Apparemment apple étend la garantie à 2 ans pour les modèles posant problèmes. Comme ils le signalent sur la page, pas la peine d'envoyer la machine préventivement, il faut qu'elle ait des symptômes, je ne sais pas si les condos gonflés suffisent pour qu'apple prenne le mac en charge, cependant c'est possible.

ps : Regarde ton numéro de série.


----------



## gui (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil : fait changer rapidement la Carte mère : un seul condo defectueux et tôt ou tard tu aura des problèmes....



 Sur mon precedent PC, j'ai un condensateur qui a explose. Un veritable coup de fusil dans le bureau. J'ai cherche partout, a l'epoque, j'ai pas compris. Puis un 2e a explose 15 jours plus tard. En ouvrant la tour, j'ai trouve une bouillie sur tout le capot.

Le PC fonctionnait encore... mais il parait qu'a ce stade c est tres rare.


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Lire aussi ICI

et puis LA

et aussi sur cette PAGE


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2005)

il y a suffisamment de sujet dédier et kathy en cite quelqu'un, donc je ferme ce sujet


----------

